# Paracord Forum Chat



## J-Will

Because every good forum needs a spot for members to BS and chat it up. Well, without thread jacking everything on the site.


----------



## glock26USMC

Hey JW..... what's up?


----------



## J-Will

Working, browsing GF and playing around here lol. You?


----------



## glock26USMC

Getting ready for bed......


----------



## J-Will

Are you in the states? Lucky, I wanna go back to bed.


----------



## havasu

I just woke up, but could use a few more hours of sleep


----------



## J-Will

No joke. I don't even get to sleep in on the weekends!


----------



## Nelson

*Weave names*

Keeping in mind that I am a newbie in this hobby; when people post photos of their bracelets or whatever, may I suggest that they name the weave that they used? It sure would help beginners like myself.


----------



## J-Will

Nelson said:


> Keeping in mind that I am a newbie in this hobby; when people post photos of their bracelets or whatever, may I suggest that they name the weave that they used? It sure would help beginners like myself.


 For sure. No harm in that. Only problem is a lot of people use different names for the same pattern. For example trilobite = ladder rack, some call king cobra a double cobra, piranha = shark tooth.


----------



## DoubleR

Maybe there needs to be a thread with pictures of different patterns and names where others can post what they call it? Not sure how to do that where it won't be to confusing but............. Maybe???


----------



## J-Will

DoubleR said:


> Maybe there needs to be a thread with pictures of different patterns and names where others can post what they call it? Not sure how to do that where it won't be to confusing but............. Maybe???


 I think it is a great idea, will also help get everybody to call it by one name so it isn't confusing anymore. BTW you should start a thread just for the ladies!


----------



## DoubleR

Good idea J-Will


----------



## MrParacord

Nelson said:


> Keeping in mind that I am a newbie in this hobby; when people post photos of their bracelets or whatever, may I suggest that they name the weave that they used? It sure would help beginners like myself.


I use the names of the knot used for my pics on my site. I'll put Cobra, King Cobra, etc. I stick generally with those names since a lot of people call them by those names.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> I use the names of the knot used for my pics on my site. I'll put Cobra, King Cobra, etc. I stick generally with those names since a lot of people call them by those names.


Thats good! Makes it less confusing lol


----------



## glock26USMC

Afternoon everyone !


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Thats good! Makes it less confusing lol


Yes it does.


----------



## havasu

Hay Ger, how is your day off?


----------



## glock26USMC

Going good, got the grass cut, so I call it productive


----------



## havasu

I hired a gardener last month, so instead of pulling out the lawn mower every week, I pull out my checkbook once a month. Much easier!


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> I hired a gardener last month, so instead of pulling out the lawn mower every week, I pull out my checkbook once a month. Much easier!


Amen to that


----------



## J-Will

That poor lawn mower just sits lonely now  don't you feel bad? lol


----------



## havasu

Umm, no. I just might siphon the gas out of it before it gets stale and throw it into my SUV. It just may allow me to drive 2 more miles!


----------



## J-Will

haha I did the same thing last fall!


----------



## havasu

Hello...anyone home?


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> Hello...anyone home?


You rang, Sire?


----------



## havasu

Whassup Vin?


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening everyone !


----------



## paracordist

hey guys and gals.


----------



## Apyl

Good morning everyone


----------



## J-Will

Good morning people. Anybody here?


----------



## Shooter

I'm here. 

Morning guys!


----------



## glock26USMC

I'm here

Morning everyone !


----------



## paracordist

I'm here also as well to.morning people.


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> Whassup Vin?


What's crackin? Any more lunch meatings?


----------



## havasu

I'm going to drive to Vegas in a few weeks to meet one of my fellow admins and her hubby moderator from Glock Forum. Really good folks and it is my turn to buy them drinks. Should I go rip up marn's front lawn while I'm there?


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> I'm going to drive to Vegas in a few weeks to meet one of my fellow admins and her hubby moderator from Glock Forum. Really good folks and it is my turn to buy them drinks. Should I go rip up marn's front lawn while I'm there?


 Give them both a handshake for me. And maybe give BD a little love tap.


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening folks


----------



## Hydrashoks

sup yo


----------



## glock26USMC

Morning everyone !

Reporting in


----------



## J-Will

Hey guys.


----------



## havasu

How is all today?


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening everyone !


----------



## havasu

Hay Ger, whassup?


----------



## glock26USMC

Howdy Mark, what's good 

It was a hot 100 here today !


----------



## havasu

I really dislike hot days.


----------



## paracordist

i love the heat but i cannot stand the humidity.


----------



## paracordist

and its nothing but humidity up here in ALABAMA.


----------



## havasu

paracordist said:


> and its nothing but humidity up here in ALABAMA.


I hear you about that local humidity. I was up in your neck of the woods (along with Mississippi, Florida and New Orleans) for a month after Katrina hit in 2005. Really miserable!


----------



## Shooter

Afternoon guys!


----------



## havasu

Hi there buddy. How goes the battle today?


----------



## J-Will

Still sick man?


----------



## havasu

Good morning to everyone here today!


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> Hi there buddy. How goes the battle today?


Still coughing up stuff like crazy. I just choked on some of it and lost breakfast.


----------



## J-Will

That is disgusting.. I'm gonna go eat spaghetti now.


----------



## Shooter

It was pretty bad. I'm still hacking like I'm a 50 year old smoker hanging out at a truck stop.


----------



## havasu

Austin said:


> It was pretty bad. I'm still hacking like I'm a 50 year old smoker hanging out at a truck stop.


It seems to me you must be well enough, since you are browsing the truck stop for "Lot Lizards!"


----------



## J-Will

lol.. gross.


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> It seems to me you must be well enough, since you are browsing the truck stop for "Lot Lizards!"


A man has to have a hobby.


----------



## havasu

I have a new hobby...Skeet and trap shooting. Loved it 20 years ago, and now really love it. 



But I don't like the prices these days!


----------



## J-Will

That is a lot of fun. I miss it too


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I have a new hobby...Skeet and trap shooting. Loved it 20 years ago, and now really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't like the prices these days!


Never done it. My range doesn't offer it, but I'm sure I could find a place. 

I've been getting back into calligraphy. I spend so much time with the written word it seems only natural.


----------



## glock26USMC

Good Morning everyone !


----------



## Vin

Good day sir!


----------



## J-Will

Hey Vin. Good morning


----------



## Shooter

Is it raining everywhere? Man it's 55 and raining and it's cold!


----------



## J-Will

Not here. Finally quit a few days ago


----------



## glock26USMC

How is everyone's Thursday?


----------



## J-Will

Its going... How is the day treating you


----------



## paracordist

Evening guys.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> Hey Vin. Good morning


Good day!



Austin said:


> Is it raining everywhere? Man it's 55 and raining and it's cold!


Raining and cold here too. :chilly:



glock26USMC said:


> How is everyone's Thursday?


Fantastic!


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> Fantastic!


 Good weather for being a CHEATER!:cheers2:touche


----------



## glock26USMC

Good Morning paracord forum !


----------



## J-Will

Good morning peoples.


----------



## paracordist

Good morning J-will and glock .


----------



## J-Will

Hey bud. Its friday!


----------



## paracordist

Evening fellows,how is the paracord forum chat doing?


----------



## J-Will

Not very well lol. I always forget its here!


----------



## MrParacord

We have a forum chat!


----------



## J-Will

We do. Just not much chatting lol


----------



## HardcoreSlot

Wasnt there a thread that listed some distributors for paracord someplace around here?

I asked a small local craft store if they planned on stocking any cord and they said they'd look into it, but also asked if I had any leads on distributors.


----------



## J-Will

Where did everybody go!?


----------



## ThreeJ

I would guess everybody forgot this one... I know I did.


----------



## J-Will

It happens every time lol


----------



## ThreeJ

Seems like I get C.R.S. more often as I get older.


----------



## J-Will

Yeah. Thats a legit thing too. I read about it on the interwebz


----------



## ThreeJ

Gee I can't wait to enjoy Christmas eve with my inlaws...


----------



## J-Will

How did it go?


----------



## ThreeJ

I survived, they stayed longer that usuall but aleast they went home. I am not sure if my wife even likes them that much. She never calls to invite them down, they just call to invite themselfs down.


----------



## ThreeJ

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## ThreeJ

Did any body make a new years resolution? If I am going to do anything I am going to get back in shape and try to lose about 30 lbs.


----------



## paracordist

Threej I have lost 30 pounds in the last month bye going to the gym 5 days a week and eating only 1200 calories.


----------



## ThreeJ

Awsome ...were you lifting heavy or cardio, both what kind of routine did you do anything special? I did lose 15 lbs before doing the insanity program with Shawn T. But I have gained it back. My biggest downfall is staying under so many calories.


----------



## MrParacord

I can lose weight fairly fast if I stay focused on my goal but I find myself quitting half way through to my goal. 

I ended up getting a pair of Beats wireless headphones for Christmas and it was perfect since I planned on starting a workout routine in January. So today is the start of my new diet and workout. I belong to a gym but today we have a snow storm so I will be working out at home. I want to get a weight bench and weights and since we moved into our new house I think I will sooner or later but for now I have enough to do a complete workout at home.


----------



## J-Will

Hey everyone


----------



## ThreeJ

Glad to see you back J-Will, How's that new baby treating you?


----------



## ThreeJ

Mr.Paracord, I too have a hard time sticking to my goal. Seems like there is never enough time in a day. I have all my weights and stuff at my parents, they only live 12 miles away. There are no gyms close, so I am sort of stuck trying to do stuff here.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Glad to see you back J-Will, How's that new baby treating you?


 Thanks, glad to be back lol. She is doing great. Not a huge fan of sleeping at night though. And she has a cold


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> Thanks, glad to be back lol. She is doing great. Not a huge fan of sleeping at night though. And she has a cold


Good to hear she is doing great. You will catch up on your sleep before you know it. Everybody always tells me that's why young people have kids.
I feel for her, I have a cold too.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Good to hear she is doing great. You will catch up on your sleep before you know it. Everybody always tells me that's why young people have kids.
> I feel for her, I have a cold too.


 That sucks man.. Seems like its going around. And yeah, here in a year itll all be foggy memories. Two kids and tubes tied and I'm only 25. Not too bad lol tried to get it done early! I wanna be able to run with my kids when they're older.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> Mr.Paracord, I too have a hard time sticking to my goal. Seems like there is never enough time in a day. I have all my weights and stuff at my parents, they only live 12 miles away. There are no gyms close, so I am sort of stuck trying to do stuff here.


I have a Planet Fitness membership for the past two years. I go whenever I have time and weather permitted. That's why I bought a kettle bell last spring for those times when I don't feel like leaving the house. I also own a punching bag on a weighted stand and one of those door hanging pulley systems. The pulley system and bag are Everlast brand. I own enough stuff where I can do a complete workout at home. I need to commit to going back to the gym soon through.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Thanks, glad to be back lol. She is doing great. Not a huge fan of sleeping at night though. And she has a cold


Who has a cold? I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> Who has a cold? I hope they feel better soon.


 The baby


----------



## MrParacord

I'm so sorry to hear that. 
My daughter got her first cold on her first birthday. She recently turned 3 years old last month.


----------



## J-Will

Same here, thats how my son was. Didn't get sick till 16 months I think. I feel bad for her.. Nothing I can give her for it..


----------



## ThreeJ

The worst part about having kids is all the sickness they have to go though. What really sucks is they pass it around to each other and they are all sick at different times, usually one right after another.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> The worst part about having kids is all the sickness they have to go though. What really sucks is they pass it around to each other and they are all sick at different times, usually one right after another.


Or they pass it to the parent(s).


----------



## ThreeJ

I think we had sickness in our house 3 weeks straight once.


----------



## J-Will

I'm sure we will have that in the future.


----------



## MrParacord

My wife and our daughter got the flu shot before Thanksgiving so hopefully they won't get sick.


----------



## J-Will

Booooo, it isn't friday..


----------



## MrParacord

It's Friday today!


----------



## J-Will

Annnnd it's Monday today...


----------



## ThreeJ

Any guess what today is? Tuesday and the kids have another snow day.


----------



## MrParacord

They didn't close any schools today near us.


----------



## ThreeJ

The kids finally went back to school today.


----------



## J-Will

Why can't I have a snow day...


----------



## MrParacord

You have a snow day every time you have to go out in the snow.


----------



## ThreeJ

I am not going in the snow when it is 12* and windy out. My kids already have a 2 hr delay in the morning.


----------



## J-Will

That sucks!!


----------



## MrParacord

We got around an inch of snow today. It wasn't enough to bring out the snow thrower so I used my metal snow shovel to clean our double wide driveway.


----------



## ThreeJ

I would rather have the snow then sub zero temps. It is downright cold outside.


----------



## MrParacord

It's -15 windchill today and for tomorrow. I went out a shoveled the inch of snow this morning but with the up to 40mph wind gusts half the driveway doesn't look like I shoveled.


----------



## ThreeJ

I haven't even bother with any of the little drifts, I figured they would be back .


----------



## MrParacord

Since this is our first winter in our new house (our second house) I want to keep the yard (in the summer) nice and keep the snow out the driveway and off the sidewalk for the neighbors who like walking their dogs and for the kids who walk to and from the bus stop. Plus it is good exercise. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeJ

I totally understand, I would do the same.


----------



## MrParacord

We have a few very cold days coming this week. Yesterday we had snow drifts in our driveway that were 2 feet high. I had a lot of fun clearing all that snow with my snow thrower. I'll be back out there in a little while doing all over again. 
I hope it doesn't snow anymore today so that I won't have to clear anymore snow. But then again I am enjoying the exercise.


----------



## ThreeJ

Tomorrow I will have to get out and probably remove some drifts from my drive. So far I have felt lazy and just drove through them. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

Yesterday we went to the park and took the kids. T shirt and shorts for all of us. 16* right now with wind chill in the negatives.. Seriously?


----------



## ThreeJ

T shirt and shorts? What was the temp there yesterday?


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> T shirt and shorts? What was the temp there yesterday?


 The high was 61 and it was sunny. Freaking windy though.


----------



## J-Will

The 26th.


----------



## ThreeJ

Nice picture, makes me want to go fishing. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## DaBigKahuna

ThreeJ said:


> Nice picture, makes me want to go fishing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


Makes me wish my son was that age instead of a surly teenager!


----------



## MrParacord

Must be nice J-Will. It's 6 degrees now. Nothing to look at outside but the snow.


----------



## ThreeJ

This is what I have to put up with.


----------



## MrParacord

LOL ThreeJ!!!!


----------



## ThreeJ

He left some skin and blood, I told him his mother was coming with some water. No he couldn't wait, it was hard for him to stay there. At least I was there ready with the camera. He asked his brother and sister to dare him to do it, they both said no don't do it. Yeah he is the one they call mini me.


----------



## J-Will

DaBigKahuna said:


> Makes me wish my son was that age instead of a surly teenager!


 He is growing way too quick 


ThreeJ said:


> This is what I have to put up with.


 Dude I'm dying over here hahahaha poor kid. lmao... I thought for a second you told him to do it.. I would have lmao.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> He left some skin and blood, I told him his mother was coming with some water. No he couldn't wait, it was hard for him to stay there. At least I was there ready with the camera. He asked his brother and sister to dare him to do it, they both said no don't do it. Yeah he is the one they call mini me.


Can he eat anything now or is his tongue in to much pain?


----------



## ThreeJ

The day it happened he didn't want to eat anything, but I don't think it hurt to bad. Scared him more than anything else, especially when he saw the blood stuck to the pole. I did take a picture of his tongue, it just had a thin line on it were he lost some skin. He told me he would never do it again, he may not...but it will be something else he tries is what worries me.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> The day it happened he didn't want to eat anything, but I don't think it hurt to bad. Scared him more than anything else, especially when he saw the blood stuck to the pole. I did take a picture of his tongue, it just had a thin line on it were he lost some skin. He told me he would never do it again, he may not...but it will be something else he tries is what worries me.


He will remember this for the rest of his life and hopefully this experience will scare him from future things he wants to try or is dared to try.


----------



## ThreeJ

MrParacord said:


> He will remember this for the rest of his life and hopefully this experience will scare him from future things he wants to try or is dared to try.


 I hope so, I don't need any unwanted trips to the emergency room.


----------



## J-Will

lol so funny though.. Dad pulls out the camera instead of helping lmao


----------



## ThreeJ

I was there for support, his brother and sister already left him out there by himself. His mother was getting some warm water, she didn't get it fast enough. Besides I don't think he wanted me to pee on it.


----------



## J-Will

Gross lol.. You should have acted like you were going to.. "hold on son" ziiiip.. NO DAD!


----------



## ThreeJ

I would have but right after I took the picture he ripped it off, said he was tired of sitting there. His 5 yr old sister asked him the yesterday, Hey Josh want to stick your tounge to a pole? And then started laughing at him.


----------



## MrParacord

Now he will have to live with hearing that joke for a long time.


----------



## ThreeJ

The other day he took some kind of test, his teacher told us that he had the highest score in the class for math. He even beat his sister who is a straight A student, they are now in the same high math class with 6 graders. This is all from a kid they wanted to hold back in 2nd grade.


----------



## JonnyKurzeja

I'm a Chicago boy and it's down right Alaska here.... Terrible already have had 4 snow days 



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> The other day he took some kind of test, his teacher told us that he had the highest score in the class for math. He even beat his sister who is a straight A student, they are now in the same high math class with 6 graders. This is all from a kid they wanted to hold back in 2nd grade.


Thats awesome man! Always great to hear when a kiddo is kicking butt in school. 

Our sons pedi wants to have somebody watch my son for a bit to see if he needs speech therapy. He is 2 yrs exactly now and should be saying like 25-50 words.. He says like 15 if were lucky.. He is smart as hell though, he knows everything you say to him. I can ask him anything and he knows whats up... idk.. first time with this kinda thing. Makes me nervous..

I think he is just stubborn. He shocks us every day with the things he knows.


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> Thats awesome man! Always great to hear when a kiddo is kicking butt in school.
> 
> Our sons pedi wants to have somebody watch my son for a bit to see if he needs speech therapy. He is 2 yrs exactly now and should be saying like 25-50 words.. He says like 15 if were lucky.. He is smart as hell though, he knows everything you say to him. I can ask him anything and he knows whats up... idk.. first time with this kinda thing. Makes me nervous..
> 
> I think he is just stubborn. He shocks us every day with the things he knows.


This same one has had speech since pre k, at the same time the teacher thought he was autistic, had him tested and he is not. Turns out he had a hearing loss. We have been to all kinds of doctors for him. and nobody could figure it out. Finally the last Dr. said he had enlarged tonsiles and abnoids. He had them taken out at 8 yrs old and we haven't looked back. He hearing returned to normal.
There was a negative pressure on his eardrum from sinues drainage or lack of. The enlarged tonsiles were the reason.

Don't worry to much... I think he will talk when he is ready. He is only 2, does he still have a pacifier? or suck his thumb. My buddies kid did the same no talking thing, they took his pacifier away and he started talking more.


----------



## MrParacord

My daughter got a cold early Friday morning. She had a rough night trying to sleep last night. She is 3 years old. I feel so bad for her and with my luck I'll be sick next. She's sitting next to me on her Nexus7 I have to keep wiping her nose. I'm on my iPad2 typing this.


----------



## ThreeJ

So far we have been very lucky, and no one has been sick except for my 5 yr old daughter. I think she just had a small cold. Of corse she runs around the house in shorts and no socks with a t shirt.

I hope she gets better, and you stay well.


----------



## MrParacord

Thanks ThreeJ.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> This same one has had speech since pre k, at the same time the teacher thought he was autistic, had him tested and he is not. Turns out he had a hearing loss. We have been to all kinds of doctors for him. and nobody could figure it out. Finally the last Dr. said he had enlarged tonsiles and abnoids. He had them taken out at 8 yrs old and we haven't looked back. He hearing returned to normal.
> There was a negative pressure on his eardrum from sinues drainage or lack of. The enlarged tonsiles were the reason.
> 
> Don't worry to much... I think he will talk when he is ready. He is only 2, does he still have a pacifier? or suck his thumb. My buddies kid did the same no talking thing, they took his pacifier away and he started talking more.


Oh wow thats tough man. Happy they actually took the time and figured it out. His pediatrician says he is fine, but wants somebody to come watch him around the house and see how well he responds. No pacifier since 4 weeks old.. He has hated them. No thumb sucking or anything. He babbles his butt off non stop, just doesn't make sense. And he was learning new words like Key, Eye, Eat, Drink, all that but then he just quit, and won't say them now. Besides when he craps... he says poopoo lol. 


MrParacord said:


> My daughter got a cold early Friday morning. She had a rough night trying to sleep last night. She is 3 years old. I feel so bad for her and with my luck I'll be sick next. She's sitting next to me on her Nexus7 I have to keep wiping her nose. I'm on my iPad2 typing this.


 That sucks man.. Hope she feels better soon. Nothing makes you feel more helpless...


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> Oh wow thats tough man. Happy they actually took the time and figured it out. His pediatrician says he is fine, but wants somebody to come watch him around the house and see how well he responds. No pacifier since 4 weeks old.. He has hated them. No thumb sucking or anything. He babbles his butt off non stop, just doesn't make sense. And he was learning new words like Key, Eye, Eat, Drink, all that but then he just quit, and won't say them now. Besides when he craps... he says poopoo lol.
> 
> Poopoo HAHAHA, I really miss those days, That age is one of the best. IT is amazing how fast they change.


----------



## MrParacord

Thanks J-Will. My daughter is feeling better but her nose is still running but not as much and she still has that cough.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Poopoo HAHAHA, I really miss those days, That age is one of the best. IT is amazing how fast they change.


 It is man. He is so happy to see me when I get home and bat poo crazy non stop lol I love it more than anything. I don't want him to grow up.. I was holding him like a baby a few days ago.. after holding my 6 week old daughter.. makes me sad.. 


MrParacord said:


> Thanks J-Will. My daughter is feeling better but her nose is still running but not as much and she still has that cough.


Thats good to hear. Man that cough is tough to get rid of this year.


----------



## ThreeJ

MrParacord said:


> Thanks ThreeJ.


You are welcome.


----------



## J-Will

Hello everyone


----------



## ThreeJ

I have seen on the news we could be expecting 50 deg. anybody else looking forward to it? I just got done busting 3in of solid ice from in front of the garage door. Between the ice melting off the car and the garage roof my garage was starting to flood. The garage door wouldn't even shut right or close all the way.


----------



## MrParacord

Now I'm starting to get sick. My daughter gave me her cold. We aren't looking at anything near 50 degrees. Best we have is near 30 degrees.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeJ

Make sure you take vitamin C, and if that don't work rum is supposed to work.


----------



## MrParacord

I had a hot tonic yesterday made with gin. I don't have any rum.


----------



## J-Will

Man its warming up around here!!


----------



## ThreeJ

Took the kids to see the Lego movie tonight. Kids loved it, brought back some lego building memories for me. Good family movie for all to see.


----------



## MrParacord

I never saw a Lego movie before but I kind of want to see their latest movie.


----------



## ThreeJ

I don't think they ever had a movie before this one. It was worth going to see.


----------



## glock26USMC

Good Morning everyone !


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> I don't think they ever had a movie before this one. It was worth going to see.


They have a Lego Batman movie that came out before the newest Lego movie.


----------



## ThreeJ

I didn't know that, I am suprised the kids did not know about it either.This is where we go to see our movies. http://www.fowlertheatre.com/ They have been fixing this old art deco theater up. I have run the old film real before they upgraded to all digital. That was a pain in the butt, you had to wind the flim through it a certain way for it to work.


----------



## glock26USMC

anyone see the Lego movie?


----------



## MrParacord

glock26USMC said:


> anyone see the Lego movie?


ThreeJ saw it.


----------



## glock26USMC

MrParacord said:


> ThreeJ saw it.



I have to take my daughter to see it, I heard it's really good


----------



## ThreeJ

It is really good, when it first started, I thought Oh crap this is gonna suck, but then Everything was Awesome. It really picked up and stayed exciting, even the ending was cute.


----------



## J-Will

My wife gives me crap because I wanna see it. I'll wait and Redbox it.


----------



## ThreeJ

Is anybody envoled with their kids in Scouting? My 2 boys just earned their arrow of light and are ready to move on to boy scouts. I was the bear leader last year and moved with them to Webelos. I am happy to see them move on, that just means my leader days are numbered.

If you don't know the Arrow of light award is the highest award you can earn in cub scouts. I was a cub scout when I was much younger but never went on to Boy scouts. I too earn my arrow of light.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> Is anybody envoled with their kids in Scouting? My 2 boys just earned their arrow of light and are ready to move on to boy scouts. I was the bear leader last year and moved with them to Webelos. I am happy to see them move on, that just means my leader days are numbered.
> 
> If you don't know the Arrow of light award is the highest award you can earn in cub scouts. I was a cub scout when I was much younger but never went on to Boy scouts. I too earn my arrow of light.


Congrats! I was never in the scouts. Last year I was supposed to help my 10 year old nephew start through his school but the scouts there never got organized.


----------



## J-Will

I'm hoping to get my boy in to scouts when he is the right age. I would love it.


----------



## ThreeJ

MrParacord said:


> Congrats! I was never in the scouts. Last year I was supposed to help my 10 year old nephew start through his school but the scouts there never got organized.


 It is never to late to start, maybe this year. You would have a good time.


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> I'm hoping to get my boy in to scouts when he is the right age. I would love it.


 1st grade you can start out in Tiger scouts. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## J-Will

Ugh.. Don't say that. They are already growing too quick. Every two or three days I just stare at my son.... and wonder where the hell time went. He is SO BIG.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> 1st grade you can start out in Tiger scouts. It will be here before you know it.


Is this the same for Girl Scouts?


----------



## ThreeJ

Girl Scouts can start in Kindergarten and first, they are Daisy Scouts, Brownies are 2nd and 3rd and so on.


----------



## J-Will

Speaking of brownies...


----------



## MrParacord

Don't speak about brownies...... Now I want brownies!


----------



## ThreeJ

I had to settle for homemade chocolate chip cookies. We already finished the brownies.


----------



## MrParacord

The wife did a little food shopping so I asked her to get some brownies. I put some walnuts in the mix and they are cooling now. Thanks guys! I wasn't thinking about brownies until reading on here.


----------



## Brian

Any brownies going spare 


Brian


----------



## justin_deans

Hey I'm thinking on starting a business selling para cord bracelets I'm thinking to start selling them at my school and I hope one day I will be able to sell them at a retailer store such as dicks sporting goods, etc. can you give me some ideas and tips to help me start my business.

Thank you 


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans

How much should I sell them for


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## catfish

ThreeJ said:


> Is anybody envoled with their kids in Scouting? My 2 boys just earned their arrow of light and are ready to move on to boy scouts. I was the bear leader last year and moved with them to Webelos. I am happy to see them move on, that just means my leader days are numbered.
> 
> If you don't know the Arrow of light award is the highest award you can earn in cub scouts. I was a cub scout when I was much younger but never went on to Boy scouts. I too earn my arrow of light.


My son will be 13 in April. Scouting has brought out the best in him. These are his "mothers pins" that I acquired from her. Hehehe. I wear them proudly  He is currently second class. Real close to getting his first class. He also achieved his photography, veterinary ,first aid,Pioneering, rifle merit badge and marksmanship patch and polar bear patch for camping out in 4° temp with -15° windchill . I'm sure I missed a merit badge or two.


----------



## justin_deans

I'm in scouts



Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

justin_deans said:


> How much should I sell them for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


Welcome to the forum!

As far as starting a business selling paracord items. 
1. You first need to do some research. Find out if anybody else is selling bracelets around your school. 

2. Find a good reliable supplier and once you do TELL NO ONE. 

3. Base your price on how much your cord cost per foot, materials like buckles, shackles, etc, then factor in your time it takes to make that bracelet. 
All of this will add up to your cost NOT the cost you sell it for. Then you will want to AT LEAST double that cost to get your selling cost.

Ex. Paracord cost $7.00 for 100ft. That breaks down to $0.7 a foot. It takes 8 feet to make a bracelet total cost of paracord $.56, 
Buckles cost you $.33 each, 
Time to make a bracelet (standard Solomon Bar a.k.a Cobra Weave) 20 minutes. 

So total cost of materials is $.56+$.33= $.89 plus time (you have to figure what your time is worth) $2.00 equals a grand total of $2.89 to make that bracelet. Now double or triple to adjust for your time and you get $5.78 or $8.67. 

REMEMBER this one rule. It is easier to lower the price of your item ex. $8.67 new price $7.67 then it is to raise a price ex. $5.78 raises to $6.78. So adjust your prices accordingly and you will make a profit but still be able to have a sale or two and profit more. 

4. Market the crap out of your product! Wear your products everyday and when someone shows an interest sell them on how much they need your product. 

I know its a lot to read and take in but I'm just scratching the surface. You really need to start with number 1 like I said above. No point of buying hundreds of dollars worth of paracord if you have no market for it.


----------



## justin_deans

Ok thank you so much one more thing when I start to sell them at major retailer stores where is the best place to start and how do I convince the manager of the store to sell my product. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## J-Will

Cookies. Give the manager cookies. 

I don't know the first thing about it lol sorry, welcome to the forum!


----------



## justin_deans

Hahaha


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna

To go into major retailers is going to be hard and expensive. You're going to want to have professional looking packaging and in store displays. 

Piggy backing on what Mr. P said, you'll also have to figure in the costs of packaging, displays, shipping, returns etc into your cost per unit.


----------



## justin_deans

I know that 


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

justin_deans said:


> Ok thank you so much one more thing when I start to sell them at major retailer stores where is the best place to start and how do I convince the manager of the store to sell my product.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


Don't try to jump into the deep end of the pool just yet without getting your feet wet first. 

Like I said first you have to do research. You have to see if there is a market for your product before you can think big like retail. That is why I didn't mention it in my first response. 

You need to become an established business first with a so loud pricing model because once you go into retail stores they will either want wholesale pricing which at least means 50% off the cost you sell your product for OR they will want a big order and will sell them on cosignment. Which means you won't see a dime until those products are sold. 

So going into retail is going to cost you a lot of money. That's why I said you need to become an established business that way you will have the extra income (capital) to front for a big order and not worry about when you will make money (get a return on your investment)

You have to start small with everything in life including a business. Think of your business as a baby. You have to do everything for that baby to help it grow big and strong then one day your baby will grow enough where you won't have to take care of it so much because it will be off making money on its own. 

Don't worry about retail right now because you need to look at the little picture now and not the bigger picture.


----------



## J-Will

And this is why I don't own a business....


----------



## catfish

justin_deans said:


> Hey I'm thinking on starting a business selling para cord bracelets I'm thinking to start selling them at my school and I hope one day I will be able to sell them at a retailer store such as dicks sporting goods, etc. can you give me some ideas and tips to help me start my business.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum



My son(12) and I make and sell them at local craft shows. Depending on the event , a booth area us $20-150 a spot. I mostly stay below the $40 booth price. The big expensive events, I find a dealer that has extra room and sit with him if possible. Some places we sold $300 in 2 days. Did one event ,sold almost $500 in 3 days.


----------



## justin_deans

Cool that's pretty good money


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

I had a taste for brownies last night. So today brownies will be made!


----------



## ThreeJ

We only had chocolate pudding last night. Enjoy your brownies!


----------



## justin_deans

Ok my cousin has a store he sells cornhole boards and other stuff if I convince him to sell my product he can do all of the displays and stuff and it would probably be a lot cheaper. What do you think.


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

justin_deans said:


> Ok my cousin has a store he sells cornhole boards and other stuff if I convince him to sell my product he can do all of the displays and stuff and it would probably be a lot cheaper. What do you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


Justin refer all your paracord business questions to this thread.
http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f8/making-paracording-side-business-452/#post6525


----------



## J-Will

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## MrParacord

I had a relaxing weekend. How was yours J-Will?


----------



## ThreeJ

I can't remember it went by to fast. Here it is already Tuesday night.


----------



## ParacordLegend

Who else in this chat is still in high school? Anyone? No? Just me? Ok...


----------



## justin_deans

I'm in high school


----------



## J-Will

Not since 06. Jesus that makes me feel old..


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> Not since 06. Jesus that makes me feel old..


 Wait till you hit 40.:gaah: Haven't been in High School since 88. Now I feel old... again.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Wait till you hit 40.:gaah: Haven't been in High School since 88. Now I feel old... again.



Lol I was born in 88. Dad? Hahaha


----------



## ParacordLegend

I was born in 98... Im just a youngling


----------



## MrParacord

I've been out of HS since 94.


----------



## MrParacord

ParacordLegend said:


> I was born in 98... Im just a youngling


The late 90's had some good times for the economy.


----------



## Brian

Out of Irish version of high school since 91 , just leaving to get my walking stick and pension book 


Brian


----------



## DaBigKahuna

ThreeJ said:


> Wait till you hit 40.:gaah: Haven't been in High School since 88. Now I feel old... again.



Wait till you hit 54... I haven't been in high school since 1976!


----------



## ParacordLegend

DaBigKahuna said:


> Wait till you hit 54... I haven't been in high school since 1976!


Grandpa?! Jk my grandpa was born in 42


----------



## DaBigKahuna

ParacordLegend said:


> Grandpa?! Jk my grandpa was born in 42


Careful, I'll whack ya with my cane!


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> Lol I was born in 88. Dad? Hahaha


I did have lots of fun in my teens...  Ya just never can tell.


----------



## MrParacord

Time to dig out from all the snow and ice. 

The news reported so many accidents on the highways yesterday.

I was hoping and praying we didn't lose power and we didn't but surrounding areas lost power.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> I did have lots of fun in my teens...  Ya just never can tell.


 lmao!! 


MrParacord said:


> Time to dig out from all the snow and ice.
> 
> The news reported so many accidents on the highways yesterday.
> 
> I was hoping and praying we didn't lose power and we didn't but surrounding areas lost power.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


 That is the worst... Back in 07 we had a massive ice storm and most of the town lost power.. we were down for 14 days. Scalpers were selling generators on the side of the road for 5 and 10 grand. Ridiculous. 14 days is a long time lol..


----------



## ThreeJ

We usually lose power a few times a year, but not this year. When we moved here first thing I did was buy a generator. Used a few times, worth every penny.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> lmao!!
> 
> That is the worst... Back in 07 we had a massive ice storm and most of the town lost power.. we were down for 14 days. Scalpers were selling generators on the side of the road for 5 and 10 grand. Ridiculous. 14 days is a long time lol..


We had a similar situation back in 97. We were without power for 7 days due to a bad thunderstorm. I remeber driving home and I had to use my high beams because it was nighttime, raining, windy, and no traffic lights. By time I got home I got out the car it was just an erry silence after the rain stopped. 

Back in 03 we lost power for up to 2 weeks in the middle of August due to a tree branch falling on some power lines by a power plant. It was so hot that summer. My wife and I were living in our first place an apartment building with electronic locks. Luckily we lived on the 5 floor and I kept a mini Maglite I had since HS on my keys because the stairwell was dark. 
Luckily I had several flashlights and we recently bought some cheap dollar store pocket fans with a little spray bottles attached. Those little fans got us through the hot summer nights. The plus side was that we could see a bunch of the consolations that we didn't know was there due to the street lights. 



ThreeJ said:


> We usually lose power a few times a year, but not this year. When we moved here first thing I did was buy a generator. Used a few times, worth every penny.


Once we moved to our new house my wife was talking about getting a generator. We only lost power twice at our first house. The first time was when my wife was pregnant due to a thunderstorm at night. The second happened when our daughter was 1 and a half years old during the summer a tree fell on the power lines two house up from ours during the daytime. We went outside for a little bit and once it was getting dark we got into my wife's car and went for a drive to help our daughter sleep.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

MrParacord said:


> The first time was when my wife was pregnant due to a thunderstorm at night.


Wait... your wife was pregnant due to a thunderstorm??


----------



## MrParacord

Ha, Ha! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

Man. Thats the longest I've been away from you guys.


----------



## ThreeJ

It has been quite around here. Glad to see you back.


----------



## MrParacord

A few people haven't been here in a while. I'm glad to see people still checking in every so often.


----------



## g21redman

I've been off here and GF for months now lol. Finally getting back on


----------



## havasu

g21redman said:


> I've been off here and GF for months now lol. Finally getting back on


About time!


----------



## Vin

Welcome back. No stay, or I will find you, and when I do...


----------



## MrParacord

g21redman said:


> I've been off here and GF for months now lol. Finally getting back on


Welcome back.


----------



## J-Will

I'm hit and miss lately.. Feel like I can't catch a break lol.. And when I do I realize there is somethins I should have been doing the whole time.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I'm hit and miss lately.. Feel like I can't catch a break lol.. And when I do I realize there is somethins I should have been doing the whole time.


What going on?


----------



## catfish

Sorry guys.... I've been busy with the new job. Expediting. Just got back yesterday from a 11 day run. Heading back out tomorrow.


----------



## MrParacord

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## J-Will

Working.. A lot harder.. And our daughter being tossed into the mix lol, its taking some time to get back on track


----------



## ThreeJ

I have never run around so much before... the kids are in way to much stuff. Good thing school is almost out for the summer.


----------



## MrParacord

Today is my wife's and I 5 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## ThreeJ

Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs. Paracord. The first 5 are the easiest. Good luck with the rest. My wife has survived 16 so far, or I have...depends who's side your on.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs. Paracord. The first 5 are the easiest. Good luck with the rest. My wife has survived 16 so far, or I have...depends who's side your on.


LOL! Thanks ThreeJ.


----------



## lewis1220

I like to wrap paddles and things but having troubles finding good place to learn how to do some different knots for wraps


----------



## MrParacord

lewis1220 said:


> I like to wrap paddles and things but having troubles finding good place to learn how to do some different knots for wraps


Try YouTube.


----------



## JTB_Cord

MrParacord said:


> Today is my wife's and I 5 year wedding anniversary.



Congrats! We made it to our 21st back in March! Two words for ya to help in your next 15!!! "YES DEAR"


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

JTB_Cord said:


> Congrats! We made it to our 21st back in March! Two words for ya to help in your next 15!!! "YES DEAR"
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> JTB Cords
> Paracord Forum


LOL! I'll try and remember that. Congrats on your 21st.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

WELL????

The time has come for what????


lol


----------



## MrParacord

HardcoreSlot said:


> WELL????
> 
> The time has come for what????
> 
> 
> lol


What are you talking about?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

been seeing these threads on the new threads list but I don't have access to that part of the forum.
I assume its the mod/admin secret threads, and am hoping its something fun and exciting!


----------



## havasu

Just silly arse gibberish pertaining to the mods here. As they say, "There's nothing to see here Bub, move along!"


----------



## MrParacord

HardcoreSlot those threads are just "Behind the scenes" stuff.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

i figured as much.


----------



## Vin

HardcoreSlot said:


> i figured as much.


Thanks man! We are having our Techs check it out.


----------



## J-Will

Vin, your post count is still impressive.


----------

